# S10 Shaved Door Kit



## LowPerformance (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello, I'm getting ready to install a shaved door handle kit in my s10 and was hoping someone could post a pic of where they installed the solenoids. I have the 50# solenoids and it seems like everywhere i want to mount them there is a chance the window will hit the cable when i roll it up. Thanks........


----------



## LowPerformance (Sep 1, 2003)

anybody with pics or even a rough description?????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

call autoloc and they can fax good instructions or walk you through it


----------



## LowPerformance (Sep 1, 2003)

tried calling autoloc already and sat on hold for like 20 minutes and gave up.......will try again but was hoping someone just had a pic they could send me........


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

Are they pop lock style or actuator type of solenoids?


----------



## LowPerformance (Sep 1, 2003)

they are acuator style.....


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

where did you get the kit from? is there a web site


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

50lb solenoids are overkill for a minitruck, the most you would need is 35lb. i think most use like 20lb. those 50lb kits are for old cars with really heavy doors. and if you bought it from autoloc i'm sure you paid over 250 for it.


----------



## LowPerformance (Sep 1, 2003)

it is a autoloc and no i didn't buy it from autoloc, i got it in a trade....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowPerformance_@Sep 13 2003, 10:18 PM
> *it is a autoloc and no i didn't buy it from autoloc, i got it in a trade....*


 good, autoloc is good stuff but they are overpriced


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

damn I just saw a s-10 with shaved doors and the panels were off too. I saw it at a show 2day. I can't remember where the solenoids were. i think they were like 4 inches from the latch.


----------

